
How to Become a Data Scientist from Software Developer - balavenkatesh
https://medium.com/@venkateshpnk22/how-to-become-a-data-scientist-from-software-developer-9ae868287fdd
======
livealife
"they can make more money being a data scientist than a software developer".
DS roles are over hyped. It's not always that DS earn more than SDE guys.
Anyways, thanks for sharing resources.

